# Need help making props talk.



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, this year I wanted to add more to my haunt than background music. I have a tunnel that will have three different areas to it. The first area is gonna be a spider cave. So I wanted to have spider noises and cave drips, ect. I figure I can use an old boom box for that. The next area is gonna be zombie dolls. There will be 3 seperate scenes. Along with some background music. I wanted to have a track for each scene that would be played (triggered by pir) when you walked past. How would I do that? I am already over budget. (SHHH, don't tell my wife!!) And all I have left are 2 personally cd players and 1 mp3 player. In the last room will be Shiatzu zombies on a pir and a sound track. I think I can borrow another boom box for this room. 
Should I bite the bullet and incur the wrath of my wife by getting some more mp3 players. Or can I get something cheaper to use like a sound board? I like to use the cd players for the background music. What is the best way for me to do this? And the cheapest?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope some one can help I just want to see the pics sounds awsome


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

i bought a few sound board from here http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm
last year and they work really good, great for a triggerable sound clip

you can also find mp3 players for a few buck each on ebay or other sites.
the 1 gb ones are great, i used them all over the place


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Best bet.*

Go here.

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.2/.f

For a little over 10 bucks each doll could have it's own voice and speaker.

The one that uses usb to record up to 50 seconds through your computer would be my choice. A simple switch activates it. You could trigger all the dolls at once and use audacity to set up the timing of which one talks during the total 50 seconds. The routine will of course have to be short.

Good luck.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I've got the USB one and it's excellent. 

Simple triggering, decent output if you change to a better speaker or pump through amplified speakers. The quality of the output is far superior to many sound solutions I've tried although the Cowlacious boards are the best.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Indyandy said:


> OK, this year I wanted to add more to my haunt than background music. I have a tunnel that will have three different areas to it. The first area is gonna be a spider cave. So I wanted to have spider noises and cave drips, ect. I figure I can use an old boom box for that. The next area is gonna be zombie dolls. There will be 3 seperate scenes. Along with some background music. I wanted to have a track for each scene that would be played (triggered by pir) when you walked past. How would I do that? I am already over budget. (SHHH, don't tell my wife!!) And all I have left are 2 personally cd players and 1 mp3 player. In the last room will be Shiatzu zombies on a pir and a sound track. I think I can borrow another boom box for this room.
> Should I bite the bullet and incur the wrath of my wife by getting some more mp3 players. Or can I get something cheaper to use like a sound board? I like to use the cd players for the background music. What is the best way for me to do this? And the cheapest?


Check out BooTunes...not cheap, but I am using it in 6 of my props for sound and it works awesome http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/props/Product.asp?ID=0844


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the usb boards. Has anyone else used these before?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm using one with a mat trigger. Cheap n good


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got the USB board from Electronics 123. My neighborhood kids come over whenever my garage is open to see my "mummy" set-up. Today is scared them when the usual red led eyes came on as it popped up but this time it had a message for them. It was priceless. Well worth the price.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I made a mistake by only buying one. I ought to have bought at least 3 to spread the postage and in case one dies. A great little board!


----------

